# Pressure Canning stove alternatives



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a glass top stove. I blew the circuit board 2 years ago because I was pressure canning on it. With about $100 and a DIY husband, it is fixed but I haven't been pc'ing since. 

What alternative methods do y'all use for pressure canning? I would like to get back into pc'ing and learning how to do it if I could find the alternative cooking source.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I got rid of my flat top stove and bought an old school electric one : ) But I hated my flat top anyway! 

There was a thread recently about propane burners for outdoor canning. Someone had a good picture and specific recommendations for what they used. There's also a thread on using propane burners indoors. I've been planning on getting an outdoor stove for summer use. You need to make sure the BTU's are good for canning, not too many or too little.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a hurricane stove that can either be propane or natural gas and I use it outside. It doesn't heat up the house and works better than an indoor stove. At first I used propane but it used up 2 1/2 gallons on my first canning. So I have it hooked up to natural gas now.


----------



## Amadioranch (Jun 18, 2011)

We use a propane turkey frier base for our huge All American canner. Do it all outside so it doesnt heat up the house. Works very well for us, we can thousands of jars and sell at a local farmers market.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

What is a hurricane stove?



Packedready said:


> I have a hurricane stove that can either be propane or natural gas and I use it outside. It doesn't heat up the house and works better than an indoor stove. At first I used propane but it used up 2 1/2 gallons on my first canning. So I have it hooked up to natural gas now.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

What is a hurricane stove?


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

We just remodeled our kitchen (4 years ago) so a new stove is kinda out of the question. :/

What is a good BTU for canning? How much is too much or too little?



Vosey said:


> I got rid of my flat top stove and bought an old school electric one : ) But I hated my flat top anyway!
> There was a thread recently about propane burners for outdoor canning. Someone had a good picture and specific recommendations for what they used. There's also a thread on using propane burners indoors. I've been planning on getting an outdoor stove for summer use. You need to make sure the BTU's are good for canning, not too many or too little.[/QUOTE]


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

5,000 to 15,000 Btu. Gas is the best fuel as it is very easy to regulate the burner/s. My largest burner is 14-15K on high, brings the canner up to pressure quickly, then turn the burner down to low and wait for the processing time. Or work on getting the next canner load ready.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

yes go with a sturdy propain stove avoil the flimsy camping stoves make sure the burners frames are strong enough to support a heavy full canner there are many iron framed stoves for sale that work perfict for canning and give you the freedom to use them out side


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Our neighbors use a propane turkey fryer to pressure can on outside. It works great for them, so I bought a good used one cheap to use in case of a freezer emergency, if the power goes off & stays off. I figure I will can up all the food in the freezer that I can before it goes bad. (and yes, I have propane & jars stored)


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank y'all so much for the assistance. I saw a turkey fryer at Walmart for $40 and after we get another cc bill paid off I think I will go out and buy it. My husband said "but I don't think it will work with the turkey fryer on it." I told him I would use the base only. Who knows, the pot could be used for a seafood boil maybe?? (Dunno - never tried a seafood boil before.)


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

We had a turkey fryer and then was given a fish fryer so we put them both to use canning on the back porch using propane. It can get tricky if it is windy so keep that in mind and maybe have something ready to block the wind.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

That is good to know about the wind. I wouldn't have thought of that one.



aviaX2 said:


> We had a turkey fryer and then was given a fish fryer so we put them both to use canning on the back porch using propane. It can get tricky if it is windy so keep that in mind and maybe have something ready to block the wind.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

We just bought a 2 burner one with legs today at Dicks sporting goods. Really speeded up the process.


----------

